# Weird Cherry Shrimp



## Kristoph91 (18 Sep 2012)

I have this one shrimp, who spends a lot of his time "walking" under the surface of the water. 

He's the only one who does it. 

Photos cropped and doesn't look so great. sorry!


IMG_1675 by KrisHumphreys1991, on Flickr


----------



## somethingfishy (18 Sep 2012)

Very cool pic ..

I have seen my cherries do this I think they like the biofilm


----------



## Kristoph91 (18 Sep 2012)

somethingfishy said:
			
		

> Very cool pic ..
> 
> I have seen my cherries do this I think they like the biofilm



Ah I see! You're probably right!


----------



## LancsRick (18 Sep 2012)

Off topic, but the colour of that shrimp looks fantastic!


----------



## sr20det (18 Sep 2012)

Mine do it all the time, more the babies, young shrimp.


----------



## johnski (19 Sep 2012)

Spider shrimp, spider shrimp, does whatever a spider shrimp does.


----------



## Ady34 (19 Sep 2012)

johnski said:
			
		

> Spider shrimp, spider shrimp, does whatever a spider shrimp does.


  doh!


----------



## Kristoph91 (19 Sep 2012)

LancsRick said:
			
		

> Off topic, but the colour of that shrimp looks fantastic!



Yeah  he's nice. Unfortunately the only one with this kind of colour.. The others look extremely low grade!



			
				johnski said:
			
		

> Spider shrimp, spider shrimp, does whatever a spider shrimp does.



Hahaha!


----------



## basil (26 Sep 2012)

Nice colour shrimp Kris - get him some Sakura 'babes' to get it on with in a seperate tank!!


----------

